# boat modification question



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

I have recently purchased a 14 foot plain jane aluminum deep v. What I need to know is can I take out the middle bench seat to create some floor room, or would this cause hull problems? I also want to put in a casting deck at the bow, what type of plywood should I use? and what should I use to attach it? All suggestions welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

there should be no problem with taking it out as long as it will not be used in ruff water like erie every week. we hyave removed them for duck hunting for extra room. 3/4 exterior grade ply wood would be best. or get a sheet of 1/2 and double it. a good coat of primer and paint is needed.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with removing the seat. For the deck I used 3/4 treated plywood on mine. Any of the edges I had to cut I put a good water sealer on before I put the carpet on.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have heard b4 that treated wood will harm aluminum?? but maybe not if it is painted?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I used 3/4" exterior plywood and put several coats of spar urethane on it and made sure the edges were covered well. I attached some supports to the existing seats and screwed the floor to those. The supports were made from 2x4s that I also urethaned. This was about ten years ago and it started to get some soft spots on the lower floor so I just replace it all this past fall. I may have some more pics around if you need any more ideas.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

My tuna can is 13.5 ft and I have entertained similar ideas to modify mine. Isn't that adding a bit of weight, maybe too much if more than one person, cooler, tackle, motor, gas tank, etc are loaded? Oh, and don't forget the samich for lunch! I was looking at tube aluminum or bracket kinds of things as a base but couldn't figure out a way to avoid too many holes drilled through the hull or sides. Just figuring, ya know!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks good BD300, I might need a few modification pointers from you real soon! The storage looks sweet, I'm going to be doing something like that, but I don't think it will turn out looking like that...


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for the help everyone, keep it coming. This will be my first major project and I really do not want to screw it up, I need this rig for the EEI and Ladue series, which ironically will also be a first for me so although I am excited about these new opportunities I dont wish to make an a## out of myself. LOL! 

Also, BD300 was weight an issue? and did you remove the center bench? I know that if I can get my rig anything close to yours I will be one happy guy.
Thanks!


----------



## paston1 (Jan 31, 2008)

I would check and see if the manufacturers rating tag is still on the boat. If you overload the boat with mods it could cause some serious problems with draft and handling.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Looks good BD300, I might need a few modification pointers from you real soon! The storage looks sweet, I'm going to be doing something like that, but I don't think it will turn out looking like that...


Let me know buddy and I can swing by and help you out if you want.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

FishKrazy said:


> Wow! Thanks for the help everyone, keep it coming. This will be my first major project and I really do not want to screw it up, I need this rig for the EEI and Ladue series, which ironically will also be a first for me so although I am excited about these new opportunities I dont wish to make an a## out of myself. LOL!
> 
> Also, BD300 was weight an issue? and did you remove the center bench? I know that if I can get my rig anything close to yours I will be one happy guy.
> Thanks!


When I first got that boat and did the work on it, I fished LaDue exclusively and set it up for that lake. Weight is always an issue. You really have to take that into consideration. It was at the top of my list in the planning stage. I did not remove a bench because there was not one there. It originally had a floor in the center section. I will have to get the other pics scanned and post them.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be getting in touch with you as soon as we get some warmer temps! I wanted to add a storage compartment, and I like how you can't really see the hinges in the finished product in the pic you posted.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

My self and Devildog are doing almost the some project. I'd love to see pictures of others that have done this and I will post pictures as our boat makes progress.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Here are a few more pics I scanned. The first one is after I stripped the boat and was ready to start painting. You can see where the center section had an original floor. The second is the frame work for the front deck. The center is beefy because I needed the support for the seat. The last pics are before and after the paint.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw the thread and thought I could offer some advice (did one on my first boat years ago) UNTIL I saw BD's pics!!! WOW man, that looks factory. Very very nice job.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

BD,
What kind of paint did you use for the aluminum? Looking at repainting mine this spring.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> I saw the thread and thought I could offer some advice (did one on my first boat years ago) UNTIL I saw BD's pics!!! WOW man, that looks factory. Very very nice job.


Thanks for the compliments Shake.

BMagill, I used a paint made by Interlux. It was recommended by the woman that used to be at Parma Marine. It is a Premium Yacht Enamel. I just followed the instructions on the can for covering previously painted surfaces in good shape. I used a small foam roller. It worked great and has held up excellent for about ten years now.

Here are a couple more pics. Sorry for the poor quality but they are 10 year old scanned photos. As I was looking for the pics I realized that I do not have any new ones of the latest make over I did late last summer. I will have to get some and post.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice job There....

man does this bring back some memories of our first 16.5 Progect boat...

Pete give me a ring some time.....

Frank


----------

